# Carrier Programmable Thermostat issues



## divy (Dec 16, 2011)

We have a Carrier Programmable Thermostat.  Before it was easy to heat  the house, just by pressing the up or down buttons.  Some time later,  that changed and it wasn't as easy to heat up the house.  Now I had to  do the "7 day" set up for the thermostat and sometimes that works, but  sometimes it doesnt.  

I have tried reading the manual, to no avail.  

Is there a way to reset everything?  Is it possible for this thermostat  to just stay at a constant temperature without all the fuss of different  times/days schedule etc etc?

My thermostat looks like this: http://www.residential.carrier.com/products/controls/premium.shtml

Right now I have a current temp of "61". 
I set my desired temps as 90 cool/ 75 heat. 
Mode: Heat. 
Fan: Auto. 
Hold: on     

still nothing...


----------



## hvactechfw (Dec 16, 2011)

yes, simply set to desired temp and push hold.  It should not move off of that setting unless someone moves it.  If the furnace does not reach the set temp then that is a different problem all together.


----------



## paul52446m (Dec 16, 2011)

hvactechfw said:


> yes, simply set to desired temp and push hold.  It should not move off of that setting unless someone moves it.  If the furnace does not reach the set temp then that is a different problem all together.



A lot of stats will only stay on hold until you get to the next programmed time ,
 then it goes back to the program setting  If you don't want a programmed stat then changed it out.  Paul


----------

